# Franchi auto 20 only fireing one shot???? help



## h2ofowles (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a Franchi auto 20 that is only firing one shot and that empty round doesn't eject sometime and if it does it still only allow's that one shot, my 13 year old make's that one shot count but would like to shot at 2 more birds can anyone give me some advise on what I'm overlooking ?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Take if to a gunsmith or try a different brand of shells.


----------



## h2ofowles (Dec 15, 2008)

I was hoping that I could fix it myself today. The ducks are all over us and today was the first time my son has dropped 4 mallards on his own. I'd like to see him limit out. Thanks though oh we did change shells and that didn't help.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Must be its your gun. I know my gun won't eject certain shells if they are more then 2 years old and my partner's gun won't eject Kent Fasteel.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

a real good cleaning and a light oiling


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

If it is a gas system make sure both ports in the barrel are clear. other wise clean real good is my advise.


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

i have had a beretta 390 and and franchi i12. make sure they are oiled really well behind the bolt were the grooves r cut in were the bolt slides against the reciever and if it is gas oil the magizine tube also were the gas port is.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

What model are we talking about? The 620s and 720s are gas where the AL48 is recoil operated. Cleaning would be my first step. In the gas ones be sure the gas ports are clear. On the recoil versions make sure the rings are assembled in the right order.


----------



## Trail (Dec 5, 2008)

My friend had the exact problem with his AL48 20ga. Apparently Franchi made some of these guns for waterfowling (some were sold with DU's logo) and the loads required to work the action need to be pretty heavy. He was using the gun for grouse (ruffs) and was shooting 7/8 oz at 1200 to 1250 fps. In order to get the action to work he needed to shoot 1oz at 1250 or more. Hope this helps.

Trail


----------



## 8x56mn (Mar 14, 2007)

Just a thought, it is possible that your son is not holding the gun tight to his shoulder. You wouldn't believe the number of people that come in with the same issue.


----------



## Shotgunhunter (Jul 19, 2009)

This gun has reversible plunger under forend. It will eject the light loads when positioned correctly


----------

